# 8.2 Rear End



## askka (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 1968 with a 8.2 BOP rear end 3.36:1 on 28 splines, how much HP and torque can you safely run through the differential before you start tearing it up?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you're going to modify the car for racing, you could upgrade to a stronger rear end. If you're driving the car and occasionally abusing it, you should be ok. Stock torque is about 434-439 foot pounds on these cars, which is a bunch. Personally, I've run nothing but the 8.2 in many early GTO's over the years, and they've held up well....even during my reckless youth.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Only the 455 GTO got a 12 bolt rear, EVERYTHING else got 10 bolts. So, they lasted when new, should last now. 12 bolt is a stronger rear end.


----------



## askka (Feb 23, 2010)

at what point do you think i would need to upgrade?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When it breaks. :seeya


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

As long as you aren't running slicks on it, you should be good. A 12 bolt is never a bad upgrade..


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

askka said:


> I have 1968 with a 8.2 BOP rear end 3.36:1 on 28 splines, how much HP and torque can you safely run through the differential before you start tearing it up?


it depends a lot on the trans. an auto does not shock the rear like a stick does when you drop the clutch. i agree with other advice. upgrade when it breaks.


----------

